
Mark Zuckerberg on Trending Topics - doppp
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102830259184701
======
foklepoint
Mark Zuckerberg didn't write this. Facebook does this thing where they make it
seem like it has one voice speaking for them - which is Mark. What is
happening is multiple people in Facebook's PR department wrote this. I would
even argue the title is misleading. We're feeding into the frenzy that Mark is
writing this on behalf of Facebook. We should say it like it is. "Facebook
released a statement"

~~~
chatmasta
The President has almost never written his own speeches, and yet we don't say
they're written by his speechwriter. We say "The President delivered a
speech."

Mark certainly signed off on this post, or at least on the people who wrote
it. Why should we treat it any differently than when any public figure "says"
something?

------
michaelbuddy
Facebook is done. It won't even need replacing. People are realizing its not
worth the trouble.

